# Rubik's cube theme.



## cubemaster13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya... Well i made this on Windows 7, so it might not work with you. The background changes every 10 seconds. Some of the backgrounds are my personal pictures such as my cube collection but all of them are cube related. The screen saver is a solving cube and it goes to it after 3 minutes. When the icon is just a normal cube its the normal select. When it is rotating, it is to select a link. When it is actually turning, it means it is busy. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the file is to large to upload... help?!?!?!


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

put it on megaupload or something..


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 23, 2010)

ok... thanks.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 23, 2010)

i put the link on my website... here is the link... you can trust me... its virus free and appropriate for all ages. cubemaster14.weebly.com go to links to get it


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

Make a video showing it and upload it to youtube. People are lazy and you haven't shown anything intriguing enough to make them want to try it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Downloaded it.
Wish the pictures were a higher quality.
Not too special. I would actually like it with just the 3D Modeled Cubes.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Downloaded it.
> Wish the pictures were a higher quality.
> Not too special. I would actually like it with just the 3D Modeled Cubes.



thanks for the input... and yes... some of the pictures are lower quality...


----------



## shelley (Apr 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Make a video showing it and upload it to youtube. People are lazy and you haven't shown anything intriguing enough to make them want to try it.



This. At least post a screenshot or two.


----------

